# Frameless Rig Paracord Tubing Sleeves



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ok, been wanting to sleeve my 1632 tubing on my frameless / bareback rigs that I keep on my wrists.

How in the heck do y'all get the Paracord sleeve ( 5 inner strands removed of course) over the tubes ?

I bought some clear nylon hanging wire (like @Hunter13 used in his YouTube video ) which easily slips into the 1632 tubing, then tried taping around that latex / hanging wire joint, and tried pulling it all back through the sleeving, only to have it come loose about 1/2 way through, leaving the tape stuck up inside my Paracord.....Grrrrrr 

Any tips, tricks, or techniques to be shared ?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Maybe a drop of super glue on the end, then trim that off when it comes through?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Maybe a drop of super glue on the end, then trim that off when it comes through?


I did think about trying CA Steve, but ran out of time on my lunch hour, but great suggestion..... will try that tomorrow morning and post how it goes, tks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I think Covert5 is the master of this skill. I almost recall asking him what the secret sauce was. I think his answer was 'use paracord bigger than the tubes and go really slow while tugging and twisting and turning until you have the tube through the paracord'. Honesty I don't remember the exact details but I do remember thinking 'you have got to be friggin kidding me'...!!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I think Covert5 is the master of this skill. I almost recall asking him what the secret sauce was. I think his answer was 'use paracord bigger than the tubes and go really slow while tugging and twisting and turning until you have the tube through the paracord'. Honesty I don't remember the exact details but I do remember thinking 'you have got to be friggin kidding me'...!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yeah MO, I was hoping Oliver would reply as he was the first one I thought might know.

What say you @Covert5 ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I've done it a total of one time. Push and pull a little at a time, kinda like putting the drawstring back into the waiste of your old sweat pants. It's not as bad as it sounds. Im sure Covert5 did a video demonstration.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

What we have here, is a failure to use enough tape!

Use 3 inches, laid with the direction of the tube and runner, roll em up like a carpet.

Heck, use 4 inches!

Come on, big spender!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

KawKan said:


> What we have here, is a failure to use enough tape!
> Use 3 inches, laid with the direction of the tube and runner, roll em up like a carpet.
> Heck, use 4 inches!
> Come on, big spender!


LoL, Ray. So how many boiled eggs can Darrell eat?

But seriously, I'm might try this next week myself. Covering frameless tubes, not watching old movies!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i used .095 shaped weedeater string,no tape,pushed into tube about an inch,then pulled the line while pushing the paracord,very slowly,did it this way cause my tape/tubing join kept separating with the smaller weedeater line,However the super glue idea sounds even better,lol


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I haven't done it, but can you run your wire all the way through the tube and knot the end? If bailing wire fits inside, a simple fold over loop on the end will secure it.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Palmettoflyer said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > What we have here, is a failure to use enough tape!
> ...


Darrell can eat as many as he wants, once he gets his mind right!

Great movie.

Picking it up, Boss!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Reed Lukens said:


> I haven't done it, but can you run your wire all the way through the tube and knot the end? If bailing wire fits inside, a simple fold over loop on the end will secure it.


Can get my wire all the through the tube Reed, but is hard nylon and no way to knot the end of it, but bailing wire might just work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey guys! I'm sorry I'm late to the party! I did do a video, but Hunter13's video makes the process so much easier without the finger cramps! Lol! But reading your post Darrell, your paracord's diameter may be to small or really close to the same size as the 1632 tubing. You said you removed the 5 strands. You have to use the 550 paracord with at least 7 inner nylon strands. Those two missing strands make a difference with the diameter of the paracord. I'm guessing that's the problem you had.

SJAaz's idea about using a drop of super glue is another genius idea! I'm love'n the hacks!

I hope this helps!

Sling-On!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Hey guys! I'm sorry I'm late to the party! I did do a video, but Hunter13's video makes the process so much easier without the finger cramps! Lol! But reading your post Darrell, your paracord's diameter may be to small or really close to the same size as the 1632 tubing. You said you removed the 5 strands. You have to use the 550 paracord with at least 7 inner nylon strands. Those two missing strands make a difference with the diameter of the paracord. I'm guessing that's the problem you had.
> 
> SJAaz's idea about using a drop of super glue is another genius idea! I'm love'n the hacks!
> 
> ...


That does make sense Oliver, tks.

I will have to make a trip to bored Paracord and pick some up with 7 strands as I don't have any.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I think that the 5 strand and the 7 strand use the same exterior wrap. The 9 strand might be bigger, but if you grab the 5 strands on one side with the other side still melted, you can fully open the exterior wrap by pushing it back on itself, then you can either cut and pull the 5 strands through, or connect them to your band first to pull it through.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Hey guys! I'm sorry I'm late to the party! I did do a video, but Hunter13's video makes the process so much easier without the finger cramps! Lol! But reading your post Darrell, your paracord's diameter may be to small or really close to the same size as the 1632 tubing. You said you removed the 5 strands. You have to use the 550 paracord with at least 7 inner nylon strands. Those two missing strands make a difference with the diameter of the paracord. I'm guessing that's the problem you had.
> 
> SJAaz's idea about using a drop of super glue is another genius idea! I'm love'n the hacks!
> 
> ...


Oliver, sent you a PM, but your mailbox might be full ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Darrell, I got your PM bro! Thanks!


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

Are you trying to cover the 1632 completely or just a small section of it? If you cover the 1632 full length in it's relaxed state when you draw it out the 550 sleeve will shift then when it returns to it's relaxed state it will bunch up funny.

Did you try melting the end of the nylon cord? Carefully melt the end of the nylon into a small rounded blob then tie off like a stop bead.

Repeat process to other end of 1632.

Leave enough nylon cord(2-3 ft) to anchor too, a clothes rod in a closet or exposed roof rafter works.

Cut other end of nylon cord about 4ft long

Using a sharpened #2 pencil(pen, medium sized knitting, pointed dowel etc) carefully insert into 550 cord sleeve flaring out the end melt into cone shape over lit candle.

Repeat to other end of 550 cord.

Slip 550 cord over loose(Unanchored) end of nylon cord.

Apply enough tension to stretch 1632 to about 50% and tie off, cover in light talcum powder slip 550 cord over tensioned 1632.

When 550 sleeve is in position slowly release tension on 1632

It's easier to due then explain good luck looking forward to seeing your results


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Spam said:


> Are you trying to cover the 1632 completely or just a small section of it? If you cover the 1632 full length in it's relaxed state when you draw it out the 550 sleeve will shift then when it returns to it's relaxed state it will bunch up funny.
> 
> Did you try melting the end of the nylon cord? Carefully melt the end of the nylon into a small rounded blob then tie off like a stop bead.
> Repeat process to other end of 1632.
> ...


Yes, cover the 1632 completely is what I'm after, tks....like your ideas and will try it when I have more time, lil bit crazy right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey I saw some wide brightly colored shoe laces at a Dollar store near me not sure but they may be woven with a hollow core next time I'm in there stocking up on marbles I'll check


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Spam said:


> Hey I saw some wide brightly colored shoe laces at a Dollar store near me not sure but they may be woven with a hollow core next time I'm in there stocking up on marbles I'll check


Good idea, that might work too, tks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Ok so I was looking through this thread and like a bolt from the blue I got an idea... and it worked!

Ok the tools I used are long noosed needle noosed pliers, scissors, torch lighter, thin wooden dowel, squeeze bottle of rubbing alcahol, band tieing jig and the where with all associated with a tieing jig.

The technique I used worked for 1636 tubes and would not work for 2040 tubes. I take a length of paracord a little longer than your tube. Before you cut the cord from the roll singe the end with a torch or lighter you want it to all stay together for now. Then you carefully cut you cord to length holding it an inch or so back from the cut. Pull the inner strands out a couple inches, bundle them together and melt the end into a small glob / ball, not to big but combining all the strands.

Now the fun part. Take you alcahol and lube the outside of the needle nosed pliers or the inside of the tube. Slide the pliers in and open them a bit. Now you are going to work that little blob of inner paracord into the tube. You will most likely need to poke it a bit further up in there with a small dowel or the blunt end of a skewer. Now carefully close / work out the pliers while holding the blob in place.

Ok so far so good lol. Now smooth the outer sleeve toward the tube. You will then hold the end without the tube sticking out about an inch from the end and nip the end off. Carefully tease the inner strands out and when you have them all protruding DON"T PULL.

What you do want to do is more of a massage, you slide the outer sleeve down / away from the inner strands you are holding and just kind of smooth it on down over the rubber. If you get too excited because it is working, take a break, you don't want to pull. Eventually you will get your outer sleeve over the tube. Pull the outer sleeve a little past the tube and carefully snip it then lightly singe the end and pop the tube back out. The other end is pretty much the same . I will add that as soon as I had the first end right I went ahead and tied a pouch on that end.

This whole process took about 10 minutes and 3 tries so once you get the feel for it and get the blob in there it should be a pretty quick procedure. 

So I took a lot of decent pictures as I was doing this so I could post them and give a good visual reference. But here is the thing, my phone did not actually take but one picture, which can be seen below. If my instructions were not clear enough I can re do the process and take more pictures but if you guys get the idea I won't bother.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Great job raven tree!


----------

